# Smallest puppy in the litter. Half the weight of his mates



## SubSnow (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello everyone i am new here. I went to see a 9 week old german shepherd litter today. It was originally a litter of 8 with 4 boys and 4 girls. All the girls were gone. And there were only two males available. One was shy and very unenthusiastic and was just in his own bubble. Other one was smaller than the rest but very playful. So small that when she was weighed at 8 week she was 9lbs as opposed to her litter mates who were about 16 lbs. Would this be a bad pick? Please help. 

P.S. These are all white german shepherds. Both parents also white.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I have met dogs that the owners say we're the Ring of the liter and end up being very large. If I liked the pup, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

There's something wrong with the original post. All the "girls" are gone and only two males left yet you are considering the runt which you refer to as "she." This sounds somewhat improbable.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

I always go with the heart (personality) of the pup, size and confirmation are last in my decision.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm certainly no expert, but I wouldn't worry much about the size difference, I'd focus more on the temperament. I like to spend some time with the puppies and their parents. Though puppies in a litter will vary in terms of personality and even temperament, the temperament of both parents can tell you a lot. Are they friendly, reserved, aggressive? I personally don't like a dog that's too friendly, I prefer a more reserved and watchful demeanor, at least initially. But I would never choose a puppy that was shy and uninterested.

As an example, my puppy's dam barked when we arrived, but quieted once the owner/breeder told her it was okay...then she was all about playing ball. She did not approach me for pets, or offer me her ball, but came up very close without any hesitation or concern. The sire, barked a little longer, but also quieted when told. He approached also without hesitation, and was quiet and non-threatening, but never took his eyes off of me. It wasn't a hard stare, just watchful reserve. If he had been as ball happy and unconcerned as the dam, I would have walked away. 

I was in a similar situation to yours in that there were only 2 puppies left from the litter, one male and one female. I chose the smaller female because she showed more spunk! Though both puppies were friendly and playful, the little female was definitely in charge...


----------



## SubSnow (Dec 10, 2018)

Sorry, i meant he* and not she. And thank you so much guys. Makes me feel a lot better about him


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

SubSnow said:


> Sorry, i meant he* and not she. And thank you so much guys. Makes me feel a lot better about him/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


Yeah i figured that's what you meant and overlooked the typo 

So i see you decide ? can't wait to hear you guys story !!


----------

